# And the next question is.......... Satellite TV.....



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Guys,

The RV that I have coming has a US sat dish on the roof. It would be useful to be able to use this as there is a better chance of reception than with TV. The question is can I just plug a Sky box in or do I need to change the LNB for a UK/Sky spec one????? If I do can anyone recommend somewhere to get one???

Once again, thanks for your time and help.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

You will need to change the LNB. Would have thought any TV/ Sat man would help you out.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Paul

Is it a manual dish? If so, it may work already, if it doesn't its just a case of changing the LNB and checking the coax is ok.

If its an automatic self seeking system, its basically useless in our hemisphere. I've emailed many american manufacturers to see if its possible to reprogram them and the answer is always no.


----------

